# Differences between TEST ONLY CYCLE and TEST + DECA CYCLE



## mattjstrad

Can you tell me what differences there would be for someone running Test on its own on a 10 week cycle and someone running Test + Deca on a 10 week cycle.

Stuff like results (gains), symptoms of use, how someone would 'feel' on each course etc

Thanks


----------



## GHS

What doses of test and deca are we talking about?

GHS


----------



## Andy Dee

I'd like to know this too? i know very little next to nothing about Deca.


----------



## mattjstrad

GHS said:


> What doses of test and deca are we talking about?
> 
> GHS


Okay say 2ml of Test Enanthate (250mg) for the Test Only Cycle.

And 2ml Test Enanthate (250mg) + 2ml Deca (100mg) for the combined cycle


----------



## hilly

to be honest for bulking a good course of test by itself would be fine i reckon. my next course/blast will be test and EQ as i havnt tried it before after that tho i am following something i have seen con post up several times before and will just ramp my dosage of test up from say 250 to 750-1000 for 10 weeks then back down.


----------



## sitries

test should always be run alone for a 1st cycle. you will get huge gains off it at 500mg a week. deca should be saved for the 2nd or in my case 3rd cycle. You would generally add it the deca at 400mg per week.

a typical cycle would be wk 1-12 test enanthate 500mg per week

wk 1-10 deca 400mg per week

pct - wk15-19 nolva and clomid starting at 40mg and 150mg respectively and tapering these down to 20mg and 50mg

I gained 30lbs off my 1st cycle of test! if i had of added deca to that cycle i really dont think i would of got any greater gains because the test was enough to promote maximum gains. 2nd cycle was test again for me and i gained 18lbs. My 3rd cycle which i am currently on was test and deca, same as i have outlined above and i have gained 20lbs.

it must be said the gains i have stated over the 3 cycles some, but not all of the gains were kept. this is due to periods of not training.

deca was a nice addition to the cycle but if i m honest i was expecting a little bit more. my next cycle will be

wk1-14 test enanthate 750mg per week

wk1-12 deca 600mg per week

wk1-4- superdrol 30mg per day

wk 13-17 superdrol 30mg per day

wk 17 - pct

hcg run throughout cycle.


----------



## Train hard

the main difference i felt with the addad deca was i got big pump's in my back and my leg's, which i did not get off test only.


----------



## Guest

Recovery will be a lot harder as soon as deca has been added into the mix.


----------



## Andy Dee

sitries said:


> a typical cycle would be wk 1-12 test enanthate 500mg per week
> 
> wk 1-10 deca 400mg per week
> 
> pct - wk15-19 nolva and clomid starting at 40mg and 150mg respectively and tapering these down to 20mg and 50mg


what would the difference be running 500mg of test and 400mg of deca to running say 1g of test pw by itself though?

What does deca do that test doesnt?


----------



## mattjstrad

bump


----------



## Mars

mattjstrad said:


> bump


what for:lol:, no one can answer your Q with any degree of accuracy, there are to many variables.

Most ppl will run test only for a 1st cycle @ 500mg wk, next time they might run 750mg wk and the cycle after that well, you see where this is going, so to reduce the need for more test another compound will be added, so a third cycle could be 500mg test and 300mg deca, you are now on your third cycle and you are only taking 50mg wk more gear than on your second cycle, plus you get the synergy between compounds if you stack wisely enough.


----------



## strongasanox

hilly2008 said:


> to be honest for bulking a good course of test by itself would be fine i reckon. my next course/blast will be test and EQ as i havnt tried it before after that tho i am following something i have seen con post up several times before and will just ramp my dosage of test up from say 250 to 750-1000 for 10 weeks then back down.


i added eq on my last cycle hilly,,i know most dont like it but i actually really like the stuff


----------



## hilly

strongasanox said:


> i added eq on my last cycle hilly,,i know most dont like it but i actually really like the stuff


gd news. I am actually now considering running the eq with the test and adding in 300mg deca as well. i have seen one or 2 posts on other forums that this is a good idea. we shall see


----------

